# Öffenlicher Bereich > Sitten und Bräuche im alten/ heutigen Thailand >  Miss Siam

## schiene

Die erste Miss Siam (Siam,so hieß Thailand früher) wurde 1934 gewählt.
Es gewann die 20 jährige Kanaya.

----------


## schiene

1935 gewann Miss Hekianti

----------


## schiene

1936 gewann den Wettbewerb eine 14 jährige

----------


## schiene

Im Jahr 1937 gewann Mayuri Wichai Watna im Alter von 16 Jahren

----------


## schiene

1938 was übrigens nach thail.Zeitrechnung das Jahr 2481 wäre gewann die Misswahl diese 18 jährige Dame

----------


## schiene

1939 gewann im Alter von 16 Jahren Riam Pessayanavin  den Wettbewerb

----------


## schiene

1940 gewann Sawangjit Karuharnon

----------


## schiene

Von 1941 bis 1947 fanden keine Wettbewerbe statt.
Wer mehr zum Thema wissen möchte findet alle Gewinnerinen
der Misswahl bis zur Gegenwart auf dieser Seite:
http://www2.mcot.net/missthailand/history.cfm

----------


## schiene

auch auf dieser Seite gibts noch viele Bilder und Infos (leider nur auf Thai)

http://www.oknation.net/blog/buzz/2007/05/06/entry-2

----------


## schiene

1936  Miss Siam Wongduen Bhu-Mirat

1940  Miss Siam

----------


## schiene

Miss Siam 1966 im Hauptquartier der US Armee in Korat

----------


## schiene

Apasra Hongsakula,Miss Universe 1965

----------


## Robert

Es wäre mal interessant, von denen ein aktuelles Bild zu sehen, ob da von der "Schönheit" noch was nach ist...

----------


## schiene

> Es wäre mal interessant, von denen ein aktuelles Bild zu sehen, ob da von der "Schönheit" noch was nach ist...


Miss Universe 1965 schaut mit 60 noch sehr gut aus wie ich meine....

----------


## Robert

> Miss Universe 1965 schaut mit 60 noch sehr gut aus wie ich meine....


Das stimme ich dir voll zu!

----------


## schiene

eine Miss aus Chiang Mai,ohne Jahresangabe

----------


## schiene

Miss Thailand 1934


Bilder von 1939

----------


## isaanfan

Hallo Uwe!

Das Bild der Misswahl aus 1934 und das Gruppenbild von 1939 sind definitiv im gleichen Jahr, höchstwahrscheinlich sogar am gleichen Tag, sieh Kleidung, aufgenommen.
Ist aber wurscht und ich sage danke !

isaanfan

----------


## schiene

> Hallo Uwe!Das Bild der Misswahl aus 1934 und das Gruppenbild von 1939 sind definitiv im gleichen Jahr, höchstwahrscheinlich sogar am gleichen Tag, sieh Kleidung, aufgenommen.


Ja,da hast du wohl Recht!!

----------


## Robert

> Zitat von isaanfan
> 
> 
> Hallo Uwe!
> 
> Das Bild der Misswahl aus 1934 und das Gruppenbild von 1939 sind definitiv im gleichen Jahr, höchstwahrscheinlich sogar am gleichen Tag, sieh Kleidung, aufgenommen.
> Ist aber wurscht und ich sage danke !
> 
> isaanfan
> ...


Oder die hatten damals jedes mal die gleiche Ausstattung

----------


## isaanfan

> Oder die hatten damals jedes mal die gleiche Ausstattung


eher nicht. 
Brauchst dir neben der Austattung nur auch mal die Gesichter, Frisuren und Zähne angucken.
Aber ich schrieb schon, dass es eigentlichg auch wurscht ist und meine auch dass darüber nun nicht wissenschaftlich diskutiert werden muss. 
Danke nochmal an Uwe für seien Mühe sowas zu finden und einzustellen.

isaanfan

----------


## schiene

> Danke nochmal an Uwe für seien Mühe sowas zu finden und einzustellen.
> isaanfan


mach ich doch gerne ::

----------


## schiene

Eine Miss aus dem Jahr 1954 und als mitlerweile 76 jährige

----------


## schiene

Miss Thailand 1977

----------


## schiene

1939

----------


## schiene

Miss Chiang Mai - 1935

----------


## schiene

Miss Ayutthaya - 1938

----------


## schiene

Diese Dame belegte 1954 den 2.Platz bei der Miss Thailand Wahl

----------


## schiene

Miss Thailand - 1950

----------


## schiene

Miss Lamphun - 1952

----------


## schiene

Miss Lamphun - 1953

----------


## schiene

1969

----------

